# Seiko Diver Collection



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

This site got me into Seiko divers and these are the result:

My nicely wabi'd and original (apart from the hands, I think) 6309 and my 6309/6105/7546 hybrid (6309 case, after market 6105 hands and dial and 7546 quartz movement).










My red Soxa and my new (to me) OM.










And the problem? I don't need 4 Seiko divers! I would get regular wear out of two, and grateful for any opinions as to which two I should choose or any comments generally.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

The first two don't do much for me, like the OM and the red faced diver tho - I'd stick with them... :to_become_senile:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mmmmm, tough one that.....the problem is that there all pretty versatile, and can be changed easily 

i would keep the 6309's with the best cases........the hybrid will fetch the most money i think (if you were thinking of selling one to release some funds to buy another) as they seem to be highly sought after at the moment.....

i suppose that getting rid of the monster might be the easiest as there easy to get again if you decide that you want another....the others....well, they are getting harder and harder to get hold of a half decent one.......you could perhaps give one of them the spa treatment....or have you though of perhaps getting one pvd'd and completely changing the look??? beading? made sterile?

lots of options, but if its the fact that you dont want 4 seiko divers then none of the above is off any help at all


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

4 auto divers and only one wrist...how unfair for them all! ***although just noticed you've dropped a quartz movement into the modded 6309***

Loving the Red Soxa, case looks mint - have you recently refurbed? Most of the one's i've seen are battered and bruised all over the place!

As for what to keep...well thats the question! Personally I couldn't possibly part with the red, I'd hang on to the orange monster (even though, as said above, you'll never struggle to replace it if you've got Â£100 spare) and probably the original(ish) 6309 on mesh.

The modified diver looks great but if it was a flip between the two black dials, the less original has to go.

Why not offer one up in the swaps section, see what gets offered back! You might get a nice chrono or something dressy as a straight exchange (provided your not parting with them out of necessity)!


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

4 isn't so bad surely ?

As others have said I reckon to keep a 6309 and the soxa.


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies, some admissions:

1. The Soxa and the hybrid are the same case - the hybrid is my latest mod.

2. I guess I have a short attention span; I started with military watches, got bored moved on to Seiko divers and now fancy doing something sterile in a Radiomir style.

3. It never feels right (to me), unless they were gifts/have sentimental value, to have my watches sitting there and never getting wrist time.

4. My 6309's. which should have been beaters really, always feel too nice to treat badly - hence the need for a proper beater - the OM.

Based on all that and on a first in first out principle, the Hybrid and the OM will be staying and the 6309 and the Soxa parts will be going.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m not a great fan of Seiko divers but I`d keep the first two, both are far better looking then the others which IMO are :yucky:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Four Seiko divers is a good number










I had a dark blue dialed SKZ209 "Atlas" in addition to these 4 until yesterday.

I'd lose the Monster, but it's a very personal thing, so if you really don't want all 4 keep the ones you like the best


----------

